# Chicago Swap  Meet today



## Junkman Bob (Dec 27, 2020)

Well here in chgo there are no swap meets at all , so i decided to have a One man Swap meet today .. Let  some people know and a few guys showed up ... it was kinda cool to actually talk bikes in person with some of the guys ... Social distancing was respected, had a fire to set the bike mood .., a few Busch NA’s and actually had a good day . I attached a few pictures for your viewing ... if weather is nice next weekend i just might do it again ... My better half actually chuckled and smiled ... she said i looked happy ... be safe guys 
Junkman Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 27, 2020)

Couple of the local guys who stopped by ...


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 27, 2020)

Wish I would’ve known...would’ve dropped by!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 27, 2020)

Brilliant idea!  Looks like fun.


----------



## falconer (Dec 27, 2020)

i wouldve stopped if i knew!


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 27, 2020)

Might do it next weekend???


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 27, 2020)

Right on! Sounds like fun. Barry


----------



## the tinker (Dec 27, 2020)

You live near Chicago, right? What's your address? Do you leave those bikes outside at night? Do you own a dog?


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 27, 2020)

o tinker , thats one you missed!!!! way to go good start  from bicycle larry


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 27, 2020)

Im near you actually 
Yes there outside .... ill be sitting by the fire awaiting your arrival ..
JB


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 27, 2020)

Gotta luv the tinker ...


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 27, 2020)

Good swap, hopefully there’s a show next time


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 27, 2020)

Awesome !!


----------



## the tinker (Dec 28, 2020)

Near me? Are you a gun owner?


----------



## the tinker (Dec 28, 2020)

Good to hear from "Bicycle Larry," from the frozen wastelands of Canada. Here's a photo of Larry at my swap table some time back. Better days. Now he has to sneak across the border.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 28, 2020)

I had a few inquiries about the knuckle guards and I appreciate the interest and they are sold to a fellow local caber . 
Thank you all 
Happy new year 

Bob


----------



## mrg (Jan 2, 2021)

looks like my kind of yard sale


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 2, 2021)

Yea .. it was a good time ... once weather breaks i will be conducting on a weekly basis ... more than just bikes will be available... looking forward to spring . 
Be safe everyone 
Bob


----------



## Nashman (Jan 2, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Couple of the local guys who stopped by ...
> 
> View attachment 1327491



No snow!!  You lucky dog!!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 3, 2021)

I was out of town but maybe next time.  Schwinn bikes stay in Chi-town.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2021)

For sure ....We got snow now Nashman !! Cant wait till spring!!!!


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 3, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Couple of the local guys who stopped by ...
> 
> View attachment 1327491



What did you swap?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 13, 2021)

Way to go , Support your Local bike guy !


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 13, 2021)

I got a bike for my wife. Best trade ever made


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2021)

That spot on the asphalt across from the door... that's the biggest Pigeon drop I've ever seen!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 13, 2021)

I like the Elgin and the Comet. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 13, 2021)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Way to go , Support your Local bike guy !



I would but the guy who runs the only bike shop within 100 miles is a crook. My oldest boy took a bike to him and was charged$75. for him to change a poped tube. Have to go to Gulfport MS to get to the only other shop I know of. Haven't found another in the whole state of Ms.


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 13, 2021)

bricycle said:


> That spot on the asphalt across from the door... that's the biggest Pigeon drop I've ever seen!
> View attachment 1338304



I want the blue one .


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 13, 2021)

Grumpy Grampy said:


> I would but the guy who runs the only bike shop within 100 miles is a crook. My oldest boy took a bike to him and was charged$75. for him to change a poped tube. Have to go to Gulfport MS to get to the only other shop I know of. Haven't found another in the whole state of Ms.



I was referring too the Guys that showed up for his bike swap.


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 13, 2021)

Duh. My bonehead for today.


----------

